# Recommend a plow



## killingtonguy (Mar 14, 2011)

I am not here to take over the world of snow removal. I am simply looking for advise on a plow purchase. I plan on plowing a driveway or two but that is it. I am purchasing a chevy 1500 tomorrow and I would like to plow my driveway with it. I have run equipment before and do not like paying others for such a simple job. I was thinking about a Fisher Homesteader but other suggestions are welcome. 
Thanks, Killingtonguy


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

The fisher ht will be a great plow for your truck. A few guys on here run them and are very happy with them and for what you are doing I would think it would work out very well for your needs.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I would suggest either one of the Western or Fisher models for a 1/2 ton truck. Both good plows!


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

We read all the time about people being dissatisfied with the Homesteader in time. The HT as was already mentioned, is definitely a lot more rugged for the perils of VT snowfall. It's also lighter than the 7.5 HD (which half tons used to take all the time). The Western equivalent (essentially the same thing with a full trip blade) would work just as well I'm sure, depending on what's available near you. Best of luck, and please keep us posted with what you end up doing. Questions are also welcome!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You should go with a 7.5' Fisher SD. It's a great plow for 1/2 ton trucks and it's alot more rugged then the HT. The Fisher dealer toled me the HT is junk and from what I have sean and heard I'd say they are junk to. The SD is 73lb heavier then the HT but it still weighs in at under 500lb wich is not that heavy. The SD come standard with a poly cutting edge but, you can get a steel cutting edgefor it, eich I would strongly recomend.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i recommend the fisher because of the trip edge over a full trip blade. make sure you have good dealer support for whatever brand you end up with


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

dealer support is more important then brand


----------



## killingtonguy (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok so more specifics. My driveway is stone and dirt. (mostly dirt) it is Vermont lol. Again I am not taking over the world just feel dumb paying $1000 per season or more when I already have a truck.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

killingtonguy;1267065 said:


> Ok so more specifics. My driveway is stone and dirt. (mostly dirt) it is Vermont lol. Again I am not taking over the world just feel dumb paying $1000 per season or more when I already have a truck.


The 7.5' Fisher SD sounds like it would fit you perfect.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Agreed- Fisher SD sounds like a better choice than the HT or Homesteader.
I agree dealer support is important, but in complete honesty with a good product, operator attention, and common sense there is not going to be a drastic need for dealer support. I have actually only needed parts on an emergency basis once in all m years of commercial plowing - what I mean is pay attention to your driveway, your truck, and your plow and you don't need to choose brand A of plow because the dealer is in the next town versus brand B plow whose dealer is 45 minutes away. Odds are you'll rarely see the dealer after the purchase.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

justme-;1267288 said:


> Agreed- Fisher SD sounds like a better choice than the HT or Homesteader.
> I agree dealer support is important, but in complete honesty with a good product, operator attention, and common sense there is not going to be a drastic need for dealer support. I have actually only needed parts on an emergency basis once in all m years of commercial plowing - what I mean is pay attention to your driveway, your truck, and your plow and you don't need to choose brand A of plow because the dealer is in the next town versus brand B plow whose dealer is 45 minutes away. Odds are you'll rarely see the dealer after the purchase.


I agree 100%. Plus, why buy a plow you don't realy like just becouse of dealer support? When I got my Fisher, I liked The Boss dealer better. But, I liked the Fisher SD plow better than The Boss Standard Duty plow. So, I went with the Fisher. I wasn't going to regret buying a trip blade plow that I didn't want.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

scrap the truck idea!!! 
you need this!:


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

IC-Smoke;1267503 said:


> scrap the truck idea!!!
> you need this!:


The picture is not showing for me. I realy want to se it.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

huh you should see it? photo robbed off tractor by net.com


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

IC-Smoke;1267513 said:


> huh you should see it? photo robbed off tractor by net.com


I can se it now. Thanks for reposting.


----------

